# How to use text messaging via bluetooth and MyLink?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Look at posts from Chevrolet Customer Assistance.
On one of them C.C.A. posted the direct phone# for technology questions such as yours.

Rob


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Depends on the phone.

Even if you sort your MyLink homescreen "Text Messages" is not an option, unless you have a phone connected that supports it.

My HTC One S did not, but my HTC One does - really weird.

Connect your phone via Bluetooth then scroll through your 3 homescreens - If the Text Messages option is there then your phone supports it. If it is there, you'll be able to add it to you main homescreen if you like (phone must be connected to do this - and when you first turn your car on it won't appear until after it connects then POOF it magically appears).

Also note that you'll need to grant permissions for your car to control your phone. You should have seen a handful of these requests when you first paired your Bluetooth. If you think you may have accidentally clicked no on one of these you can unpair your phone/car then repair it and you'll get the permissions pop ups again.

It's really, um, interesting... to hear the car read text messages. It does a great job, but the voice is a hoot. I've received countless texts from people just wondering "how does the car pronounce ____"


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, called my wife for the first time when she was driving, she hit the lower part of the rocker switch on the steering instead of the upper part to cancel my call.

We have unlimited 24/7 calling as long as we are calling people with the same cell phone company as ours and only takes a second to leave a voice messaging. Or even to talk to that person. But yet they want 20 bucks extra a month for texting!

I don't get this, it takes two hands to text, only one hand to make a call, or with the Cruze, one finger on the steering wheel button. But yet my wife and daughter insist on having it. Something about, they don't want to talk to a person, but just want to communicate. Say if they get on the phone will talk much longer, about last nights movie or whatever.

City already outlawed the use of cell phones in vehicles, hands off is very nice when you have to communicate. Now considering a new law to outlaw texting. Don't get this easy, how can you send a text message without holding your phone? Either one of us or the other are smoking crack on this issue.

Guess its because I have a severe handicap in texting, my fingers are way too big for these tiny keyboards. Much easier just to make a call and say, I will be there in five minutes and and hang up. Would take me a half a day to text this message.


----------



## Gumbyone (Mar 4, 2014)

One thing to notice, It (The Car) will append a message to the end of your text saying "Sent from Chevrolet Cruze". So everyone will know where you are when texting. Also if you have a limited texting plan and send a long text it will still append and send 2 text messages. To date there is no way to turn it off. 

Interestingly enough when receiving texts it will play them, however it will say the full sender name with full date and time that it was received. Funny since it only does real time messaging so listening to the date every time is annoying. If you do listen to it, you have to press the button to hear it, then press a button to clear the "you have text" message from the display. If you are busy driving, there is no time out on the display messages so you still have to press buttons to clear the display to get back to the radio. It seems there was no thought to "Hands free" when there is no timeout on any of the display messages that pop up on the screen. 

To me it is not worth the time to configure given all the manual interfacing that needs done. On the plus side the voice does sound good and the text to speech is spot on.

Dave 

2014 Cruze Deisel


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't mind the signature line on outgoing texts, I just found out the other day it did this.

I have a Text Messaging button on my home screen and I can pull up old messages to play, so the date at the beginning makes a little more sense but still ultimately unneeded.

I completely agree with what you're saying about the screens though, they're the only screen I know of that you *must* use the touchscreen.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder if that sig happens with SIRI when I had the car send messages(2014 rental not my 2013 ECO) I doubt apple allowed this to happen.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I wonder if that sig happens with SIRI when I had the car send messages(2014 rental not my 2013 ECO) I doubt apple allowed this to happen.


I'd say yes.

If you used Siri to type your text by voice, then no.

But if you used the car to select a canned reply, it would have tacked on it's sig. And it call goes of the bluetooth, the phone has no idea it's a sig versus something you typed.


----------



## mwootton (Aug 16, 2015)

*Annoying Texts*

2014 Cruze.... When receiving texts it lists the full sender name(s), all phone numbers, full date and time received. Seems there should be a way to set it to only the name or the phone number.

Has anyone found a way to do this?


----------



## mccullkh (Mar 24, 2015)

Mine only does that for group chat messages. If its just a one to one conversation, it only gives the contact name and date/time.


----------



## mwootton (Aug 16, 2015)

Right. But has anyone found a way to just list the names?


----------



## mwootton (Aug 16, 2015)

To be clear: If I receive a text in my car, I kn ow what Date and Time it is. Even if it is a group chat / txt, I do not need all the phone numbers listed, and I NEVER want to hear the Date / Time for an incoming text. How can I set this correctly?


----------



## imccullen (May 14, 2014)

mwootton said:


> To be clear: If I receive a text in my car, I know what Date and Time it is. Even if it is a group chat / txt, I do not need all the phone numbers listed, and I NEVER want to hear the Date / Time for an incoming text. How can I set this correctly?




Is there a way to turn off date and time?


----------

